# Took A Punt On A 6139 'pogue' - Am I Lucky Or A Sucker?



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Just took a punt on what looks to be a half decent looking Pogue on eBay.

Figured even if it isn't all original (wrong model no on the case back and aftermarket stem for an opener?) it's sold as working so will be a good basis to get a cosmetically nice if not 100% auth example up and running.

Ultimately the trader offers a refund for any fakes so I guess if it's a total franken I can always discuss with him.

So what do you all reckon - Â£102 of junk drawer bits or a reasonably sympathetic repair job that might be ok?

:cheers:

Rich.

Listing photos and details:
















































*History & Overview*

Seiko is one of the few established watch companies of the world that have no links to Switzerland. The company, however, has a long and established history of watchmaking, and is one of the most widely recognised names in watches around the world. Initially founded in 1881 in Tokyo but Kintaro Hattori, the fledgeling Japanese company grew and adopted the name "Seiko" in 1924. - It is unfair, dismissive and inaccurate to regard Seiko as a maker of cheap disposable watches. The company has made high quality mechanical timepieces through the 20th century, incorporating alarms, musical chimes and other mechanical and electronic technologies into their watches, and are credited with the innovation of the quartz watch (in 1958), the LCD digital watch, the kinetic watch, perpetual calendar watch, Auto-relay and other watch implementations and innovations that were later implemented by other companies. Seiko have also been the official timer for the Olympic Games on no less than 5 occasions (possibly more) as well as several global evens, such as the World Cup, and have a reputation for accuracy to rival most other watchmakers.

The watch on auction here is a Seiko automatic chronograph, an entirely mechanical automatic watch that showcases Seiko's ability to make non-battery operated watches every bit as well as their Swiss counterparts
​


*The Casing*

The casing of this watch is a moulded contoured one-piece stainless steel casing, with stainless steel screw-back casing. The width of the casing is approx. 41mm (2 1/2 inches). A very large casing, with only the mildest indications of casual wear to speak of. The bezel has a two-coloured tachymetre, a quarter red, three quarters blue, The casing is clean and very well-maintained. The glass shows virtually no sign of surface scratching, even under magnification. The crown is 'hidden' (recessed into the main body of the watch), with chronograph function buttons at 2 & 4 o'clock. In addition, the watch still sports its original stainless steel bracelet strap, which is currently large enough to fit an 8 inch wrist, but also can still be further adjusted, and has two extra links so it will fit even larger wrists. Overall, the watch looks excellent. However, there are some signs of wear & scratching to the tachymetre, and a few minor scratches to the strap .
​


*The Dial*

The dial is a very clean radial gold finished dial, with raised silvered stripe baton markers, and a white exterior chapter ring. The watch also features both day and date display at the 3 o'clock position (day display is both in English and in Arabic), with the date quick-set when the crown is pushed in and used like a button. The dial is marked with "Seiko" there is also a subsiduary real-time seconds dial at the 6 o'clock position, while the centre sweep dial measures out chronograph seconds. There is a small degree of surface dirt on the dial, but otherwise the dial has no warping, wear or discolouration.
​


*The Movement*

The movement is very clean and in excellent condition. While at first appearances it may not be as attractive as many Swiss movements, it is certainly still a very functional, and well-engineered movement. Japanese-made, the watch is 17 jewels. calibre 6139B. The watch is functioning perfectly well, ticking strongly when wound, and keeps respectably accurate timing when monitored over a 48 hour period.
​


*Synopsis*

This watch may not be the typical vintage watch that I sell, but I feel that it is a very worthy watch in its own right. As I said, it is an excellent timepiece that shatters conceptions of Seiko watches requiring batteries to be any good, and the performance and build of the watch rival many other mechanical watches from other companies. My only personal gripe is that the position of the crown is cumbersome, but that is a personal observation, and not a detriment to the watch itself. It is in every respect, a stylish, well-built and reliable watch.
​


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

You did very well Rich. There is one just like yours on TZ for Â£295.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks mate - hope so!!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

some people are paying silly money for these so you did fine

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170909705367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

wookie said:


> some people are paying silly money for these so you did fine
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170909705367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Mental! I like them but not that much! I did put a max bid in a fair chunk over what I paid but I would have been surprised if it went to that due to finish time around 5pm. Seller probably would have got more if it finished mid evening on a Monday!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice, Rich...if it were mine, the only things I would do, would be to replace the faded inner indicator ring with a yellower one, and maybe have the lume re-done...but that's only because I'm not a fan of aged lume. Apart from that, it looks perfect...it even looks like the Pepsi bezel is the original. Very well done indeed!

If you do change the crown for an original dimpled one, expect to pay a fair whack, as they are as rare as hens teeth. I recently sold a crown, stem and pinion assembly (for turning the inner ring) for Â£50.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good to me. With those photos and description I would have expected it to go for more personally.

Wrist shots when it arrives :yes:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Very nice, Rich...if it were mine, the only things I would do, would be to replace the faded inner indicator ring with a yellower one, and maybe have the lume re-done...but that's only because I'm not a fan of aged lume. Apart from that, it looks perfect...it even looks like the Pepsi bezel is the original. Very well done indeed!
> 
> If you do change the crown for an original dimpled one, expect to pay a fair whack, as they are as rare as hens teeth. I recently sold a crown, stem and pinion assembly (for turning the inner ring) for Â£50.


Yes a relume could be on the cards I think - any suggestions for who could do that?



Phillionaire said:


> Looks good to me. With those photos and description I would have expected it to go for more personally.
> 
> Wrist shots when it arrives :yes:


Yep - I expect they'll be worse than the nice seller pics as usual too!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice . They look so much better with the aged chapter ring rather than a bright yellow replacement . Had a few of these and for that money as long as it keeps good time and looks like it does in the pictures hold on to it great watches oozes seventies charm.

Well done.


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

very nice, these are on my wishlist, but i cant justify Â£230-Â£250 for one though.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Hurrah - the missus just arrived home and brought me a parcel. Unpacking and inspecting now - pics later!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't wait! Hurry up! :sweatdrop:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Terrible light / iphone camera = much worse pics than seller, as predicted!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

So far so good:

Condition is as per the sellers photos - although the bezel looks pretty damaged to the naked eye it's not noticable from a couple of feet away.

Dial and hands look good - slight bit of dirt on the dial but nothing drastic. Lume is pretty gone glow wise but not an urgent replacement job.

Time, day, date and chrono all seem fine.

The strap is in overall good condition - it's currently got a link in backwards. Requires adjustment for me to wear anyway so no biggie. Could also do with a brush where marked from being worn with the ends moved right under the clasp to make it smaller.

The inner bezel doesn't rotate - can't say I'm surprised as it's a mega common problem. Not sure I care about fixing it to be honest, I like the faded inner anyway.

My mistake with the crown - it does have a dimple in the middle so I think it's original.

As yet I haven't had the back off to check the movement but given it all runs fine there can't be anything too shocking in there anyway.

The caseback has the wrong model no on it so must have been replaced. Other than that the watch looks to be either original or a sympathetic repair with period bits - either way pretty tidy.

Given the low price I paid I'm delighted with this - will need to see how it fares with keeping running and time keeping.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

A poor attempt at a quick daylight wrist shot.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's the only chrono I have on any kind of wish list, but I just can't justify the current price to myself







I have thought about "frankening" a cheaper white or blackie dial version with the ubiquitous "aftermarket" Pogue orange dial from Philip (Pines) and a Pepsi bezel from Philip also, but that would be a keeper and might have the look, but not any provenance 

The number of Pogues emanating from Philip is doubtful - - the entire Seiko production of these must have been sold in Manila if the quantity is to be believed, so maybe provenance don't matter too much if you get the look right and accept it's a franken. Yours looks well, and correct to me, and so I've no doubt you'll be looking for a "real" back if you see a *for spares or repairs* one coming up on evilBuy :lol:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Yep Mel - much as its only the serial and model that would differ it would be nice to square it up I think!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks fine to me. I've paid a lot more and bought a lot worse believe me. If it was me I'd be well pleased.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Chris!

It seems to be losing a minute or two a day - I think I might send it off for a service, a clean and a bracelet brushing in a month or two.


----------

